# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 371 : un nouvel espoir déçu

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 371.




> Canard PC n° 371
> Un nouvel espoir déçu
> 
> On peut reprocher beaucoup de choses à Electronic Arts. Tellement de choses, en fait, qu'on pourrait en faire un hors-série. Vous imaginez ça en kiosques ? « Nos reproches à EA, 132 pages, 5 euros seulement ! », avec en couverture la photo du PDG Andrew Wilson qui baisse la tête en signe de honte. La classe...
> 
> En attendant, s'il y a une chose que l'on ne peut pas reprocher à EA, c'est d'avoir trahi la licence Star Wars. Battlefront II est sans doute le jeu qui a le mieux su retranscrire l'esprit de la saga de George Lucas. Jugez plutôt : un scénario qu'on nous promettait original et qui s'avère aussi plat que la Beauce après le passage d'un B-52 ; beaucoup de belles images vides, pensées uniquement pour satisfaire les fantasmes des fans ; et, surtout, un jeu qui n'est là que pour permettre la vente de tout un tas de cochonneries. Electronic Arts a bien retenu les leçons de Lucasfilm. Les films servent à vendre des figurines en plastique, les jeux des loot boxes, mais après tout, quelle différence ? C'est le genre de question que se posera ackboo dans un test dont la sincérité est digne des plus grandes mémoires de guerre.
> 
> Kahnardages. Kahn aussi vous parlera d'un jeu EA : Need for Speed Payback. Mais dans son style à lui, moins « mémoires du général de Gaulle » et plus « témoignage de criminel de guerre bosniaque ». Enfin vous connaissez l'animal. Pendant que Kahn écrit des gros mots, Kalash, Izual, Pipo et Netsabes jouent ensemble à Hidden Agenda, le film-interactif-mal-écrit-mais-rigolo-quand-même de Supermassive Games, Pipo (toujours lui) sue sur Sonic Forces, Izual sur l'édition GOTY de Hitman, j'en passe et des meilleurs. Puis, tendant leur regard vers l'horizon, Izual et votre serviteur vous parleront respectivement de Wild West Online, un western en ligne encore incomplet mais très prometteur, et de Nowhere Prophet, un CCG post-apocalyptique tellement chouette qu'on lui pardonne même sa direction artistique.
> 
> Stream riche. Vous le savez, chez Canard PC, l'analyse, on aime ça. C'est en tout cas ce que nous répète le technicien du laboratoire d'analyses médicales chez qui la rédac va chaque semaine faire vérifier son taux de gamma-GT. Nous vous proposons donc plusieurs dossiers et autres articles de fond. Le premier concerne les Netflix du jeu vidéo. Ces services, pour la plupart inconnus, vous proposent d'accéder à tout un catalogue de jeux en échange d'un abonnement forfaitaire. À l'occasion de la sortie du Playstation Now, ackboo a fait un tour d'horizon de toutes les offres existantes afin de répondre à la seule question qui vaille en ce bas monde : faut-il sortir la CB ? Et pendant que Netsabes s'intéressait à la brève mais édifiante histoire de Decksplash, le jeu que Bossa Studios vient d'annuler, Izual est allé à la rencontre des speedrunners de Diablo II. Comment établir des records de vitesse dans un jeu dont les niveaux sont générés aléatoirement ? Question métaphysique à laquelle, curieusement, il existe une réponse. Enfin, nous vous parlerons de l'Event du Backlog, le rendez-vous des forumeurs Canard PC qui cherchent comment profiter au mieux de tous les titres qui encombrent leur compte Steam, achetés pendant des soldes, auxquels ils et elles n'ont jamais joué.

----------


## geward10000

Tout d’abord, je tiens à dire que je suis un dingue de la série des Need For Speed (NFS) (chacun ses défauts) depuis que j’ai joué à Hot Poursuit (le deuxième).

Bref, la lecture de l’article m’a particulièrement dérangé, et d’autant plus après avoir lu celui sur SWBFII car j’ai eu la sensation d’un traitement différencié entre les deux jeux. En effet, si je devais résumer celui de NFS en un mot, ce serait lootbox, tant dis que celui de SWBFII, il y aurait certes lootbox, mais aussi passion, amour pour la série Star Wars et magnifique graphisme. De plus, il obtient une note supérieure alors qu’il manque toujours ce mythique mode conquête galactique que l’on trouvé dans l’opus n°2 Sortie sur PS2.

En tant que fan de NFS ayant commit l’irréparable erreur (que le lapin sacré me pardonne) d’avoir pré commandé cet opus, je me suis retrouvé avec les même sensation de conduite que celles que j’avais dans les NFS Hot Poursuit et Rivals et qui sont à mes yeux bien plus plaisante que celles trouvé dans les NFS Most Wanted (2) et l’ignoble version de 2015. De plus, je ne joue pas à NFS pour avoir une conduite réaliste, j’ai Project Car, les Forza (Motorsport et Horizon) et consort pour ça. De même que je veux pourvoir défoncer autant de barrage de Porsche Cayenne que je veux sans voir ma voiture partir en lambeaux. Quant au scénario, qu’il disparaisse dans les NFS, pas de problème (je signale au passage que l’on peut maintenant passer les cinématiques contrairement à l’infâme épisode précédent). Pourquoi, car je joue à NFS pour faire tout ce que je ne peux pas faire dans les autres jeux de voiture (et encore moins dans la réalité), j’y joue pour cette conduite ou on peut se prendre pour le roi du drift en appuyant sur un boutant, j’y joue pour dégager les flics et accessoirement les adversaires (m’en fout, je ne joue pas en ligne). Alors oui, il y a les immondes lootbox et les merveilleux gadgets des épisodes Hot Poursuit et Rivals, mais malgré tout, je pense que ce NFS est totalement recommandable pour un fan de la série.

----------


## Zodex

Spoiler Alert! 


Le chapitre VII et VIII du dossier sur les Netflix du jeux vidéo sont inversés !


J'ai l'impression de faire une fixation sur les dossiers, mais c'est pas le cas j'vous jure !

Sinon j'ai adoré l'article sur le speedrun dans D2, j'ai trouvé fascinante cette nouvelle perspective apportée par Izual (en tout cas pour quelqu'un de totalement étranger au monde du speedrun, et grand amateur de D2 comme moi). J'ai posé sur Diablo 2 un regard inédit, malgré les modestes cognoissances que j'avais à son propos.
Et félicitation à Maria Kalash pour l'abnégation qu'elle a dû déployer pour les deux tests qui lui sont échus dans la rubrique idoine.
Allez, j'attends la sortie pour finir le mag'.

----------


## Narushima

C'était vraiment obligatoire d'ailleurs, le test du jeu de viol (parce que c'est pas vraiment autre chose) ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Y a pas grand-chose d'obligatoire dans Canard PC. Avant d'y jouer je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un innocent jeu de fesses. Après il me fallait bien deux pages pour exorciser mon malaise.

----------


## Narushima

Bon.

Dans "Le tour du PC", je ne vois pas la photo du clavier Razer, mais elle apparaît dans la galerie une fois que j'ai cliqué sur une image.

----------


## Zodex

Elle est terrifiante la dernière _news_ de la page, celle qui concerne le film *Metal Gear Solid*. En plus elle arrive comme ça, toute timide, toute petite, et elle te fout un Mawashi-Geri dans l'arcade sans sourciller.




> Dans "Le tour du PC", je ne vois pas la photo du clavier Razer, mais elle apparaît dans la galerie une fois que j'ai cliqué sur une image.


La photo du clavier est en haut de page.  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

C'est pas faux, mais bizarrement pour moi ça la rend encore moins visible. Vu que visuellement ça ne fait pas partie de l'article, je descends directement jusqu'à trouver du texte, en l'occultant complètement.

----------


## Sylla

> Elle est terrifiante la dernière _news_ de la page, celle qui concerne le film *Metal Gear Solid*. En plus elle arrive comme ça, toute timide, toute petite, et elle te fout un Mawashi-Geri dans l'arcade sans sourciller.


Surtout que si tu veux voir un film MGS, tu prends un let's play et tu passes les phases de gameplay et c'est bon ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

Je viens de lire le tour du gadget, et j'aimerais qu'ensemble nous ayons une pensée pour Olivier.

----------


## znokiss

> C'est pas faux, mais bizarrement pour moi ça la rend encore moins visible. Vu que visuellement ça ne fait pas partie de l'article, je descends directement jusqu'à trouver du texte, en l'occultant complètement.


ublock directemetn implanté dans la rétine  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'était vraiment obligatoire d'ailleurs, le test du jeu de viol (parce que c'est pas vraiment autre chose) ?


Ca dépend...C'est obligatoire les tests de jeux où tu assassines/brutalises des gens en-dehors de toute cadre légale ?  ::trollface:: 


Bon je vois bien ce que tu veux dire, et perso l'idée d'un jeu de viol ne m'amuse pas non plus alors que je peux défoncer des mobs à la sulfateuse pendant des heures sans me sentir mal à l'aise, mais je trouve toujours assez fascinant cette différence de perception entre la violence et le sexe, alors que dans les deux cas y'a des trucs qui ne devraient théoriquement pas être mis en avant, ou du moins pas d'une manière qui laisse à penser que ça peut être "cool" de le faire. 
Bon sur ce je retourne buter des nazis. J'ai le droit, ce sont des méchants  ::ninja::

----------


## Papypoule fr

Bonjoir, les canards! burp!

Un énorme sentiment mêlé de culpabilité et d'angoisse me pousse à poster ici, suite à la lecture du test de Battlefront 2 (surtout de ses loot boxes, encore!!) ainsi qu'à celle de l'article traitant de la neutralité du net en danger avec des "limitations" probables de bande passante suivant le profil de l'utilisateur; à l'effigie de notre monde, le vrai avec ses odeurs nauséabondes et ces gens qui osent vous adresser la parole, tout part en cacahuète, non?
Culpabilité car j'ai le premium pour Battlefiel1 et claqué 4.99 euros dans un deck une unique fois dans Hearthstone (Sortez le martifouet)! Même si mon humble expérience sur B 1 (420 heures de jeu en multi et pas de solo) m'a permis de constater que les lootboxes en question ne sont que cosmétiques (ou alors pas et là, je saute par la fenêtre!!) du genre "skin ordre royal pour un flingue que tu n'utilises pas!", je n'ai pas ressenti une différence avec les joueurs ayant des skins dorés: je mets leurs "talent" pour unique fait d'arme. En gros, B1 ne me paraît pas être un pay-to-win malgré des cosmétiques payantes et personnalisables. En revanche, je souhaitais ne serait-ce qu'essayer Bf2 mais les commentaires du forum cpc et le dernier article m'ont bien refroidis! j'ai même envie de dire merci de m'avoir empêcher cette folie!! ::unsure::  Ainsi être détenteur du pack premium me gêne un peu, j'ai la désagréable impression d'avoir été manipulé, au delà du côté pourtant pratique d'être prioritaire et de ne pas mettre des coups de 15 baballes à chaque dlc. Toutes ces micro transactions apparaissent de partout, sur tous les AAA, me faisant regretter le temps des cod1.4 et des serveurs pirates ukrainiens ou russes, je ne sais plus (nostalgie des années 2000). Sans déconner, l'avenir est-il si sombre que cela?? ::blink:: 
Un petit rebond à propos de la neutralité du net en danger, avec ces amerloques qui viennent de la pourfendre comme une matraque à pointe pourfend le crâne adverse: purée, j'angoisse que dans quelques année je sois obligé de payer un surplus car je suis un s...d de joueur qui pompe la bande passante de pépé! Zut et re-zut! En tant que volatile, j'ai quelques noms d'oiseaux à leur balancer en pleine courge! cela me fait penser qu'en plus, avec la démocratisation de la fibre, le problème de la bande passante saturée est surtout un prétexte, un peu comme le stationnement: de gênant, il devient payant! Sans faire le beauseigne (pauvre gars en langage stéphanois, ou gaga pour les intimes, tiens, reprends du baraban, et viens ramasser les babets à cacasson pendant que t'es en caisse *), je commence à avoir les glandes sévères!
Coupable et angoissé, mince alors, pour un loisir qui nous appartenais avant que quelques actionnaires foutent le boxon!!RENDEZ MOI LES SENSATIONS D'AVANT!!

*"tiens, prends des feuilles de pissenlit (lardons et oeufs, c'est meilleur) et viens ramasser des pommes de pins en position accroupi pendant que tu es en arrêt maladie!

----------


## Papypoule fr

Bonjour les canards, bonjour à la rédaction!
je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon topic mais il me vient une suggestion de sujet que cet exceptionnel magazine de consommation pourrait traiter, en rapport avec: 1- la récente panne informatique de la gare Montparnasse et de 2- l'obsolescence des logiciels des "grands" services français (sncf, banques et j'en passe).
Je m'explique: Il y a un an, je prends rdv avec mon banquier préféré pour m'expliquer sur mes agios équivalents au P.I.B. du Mali et pour accéder à un crédit à la consommation; le voyant péniblement pianoter sur son ordinateur, je constates que le bougre est encore sur windows xp (!!). Un pote plutôt bien calé dans ce domaine me soutien que ces pauvres banquiers n'ont pas les moyen de changer le parc des o.s., trop cher mon fils! Premier étonnement de ma part, on est en 2017 et on envoie des sondes sur des comètes! En discutant avec un autre pote qui lui, cette fois ci, bosse pour le service ferroviaire, il m'apprend que certains bousins de ladite entreprise publique de transport de bétail humain "tourneraient" encore sur des versions antérieures à window xp (je crois avoir entendu windows 98 pour certain logiciels de signalisation, mais je reste prudent, la bière avait bon goût ce soir là). 
Dites donc, il n'y aurait pas baleine sous gravillon, ou c'est ma parano qui reprend le dessus???!! ::blink:: 
Canardement vôtre, continuez comme vous le faites, votre impertinence est votre pertinence!!
Et bonne biture de fin d'année! :Gerbe:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Premier étonnement de ma part, on est en 2017 et on envoie des sondes sur des comètes!


M'étonnerait que le flight control de l'ESA soit sous Windows 10...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon sur ce je retourne buter des nazis. J'ai le droit, ce sont des méchants


Tu es un monstre ! Tu assassines des gens car ils ont des opinions politiques différentes des tiennes :altreich4ever:.

----------


## LaVaBo

> :...:


Non merci.

----------


## Robinsoon

Bien, le papier sur ce jeu dans lequel il faut être violé (plutôt que "se faire violer"  :;):  ) pour progresser. On est dans le maelstrom du malsain nippon. Y'aurait tout un truc à faire sur le consentement dans les jeux vidéo. Prenez l'exemple de Link ! Ca fait un milliard d'années qu'il sauve le monde et il n'a jamais sous-entendu que la princesse Zelda lui devait un zizi-panpan en échange. Bon, OK, sauf dans le dessin animé. Mais le dessin animé n'a jamais existé, on est d'accord ?

----------


## Papypoule fr

> M'étonnerait que le flight control de l'ESA soit sous Windows 10...


Je vais de ce pas demander à Cartman de South Park, il s'y connait vachement en sonde ::o:

----------


## akaraziel

> Sinon j'ai adoré l'article sur le speedrun dans D2, j'ai trouvé fascinante cette nouvelle perspective apportée par Izual (en tout cas pour quelqu'un de totalement étranger au monde du speedrun, et grand amateur de D2 comme moi). J'ai posé sur Diablo 2 un regard inédit, malgré les modestes cognoissances que j'avais à son propos.


Ah tiens justement je l'avais trouvé assez vague (surtout que j'ai limite acheté le mag rien que pour ça). Suivant déjà MrLlamaSC sur YT, je m'attendais à ce que l'article traite un peu plus en profondeur les techniques utilisées. Déçu donc, mais intéressant oui, je le concède. Ce jeu mériterait à lui seul un hors série.  ::wub::

----------


## Stelteck

J'ai adoré le test de Meltys quest, ca m'a fait un gros succès pour discussions entre collègues de bureau pendant la pause repas ce midi. 

(Au final on va tous l'acheter).  ::ninja::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> l'obsolescence des logiciels des "grands" services français (sncf, banques et j'en passe).


C'est pas très surprenant ce genre de chose... on parle de machines qui font tourner des logiciels très spécialises, qu'il s'agisse d'ordinateurs utilises comme machines de bureau (le PC de ton charge de clientèle a la banque), ou comme terminal spécifique de vente (la machine qui se cache dans le distributeur de billets de banque, ou dans le distributeur de tickets SNCF, ou dans la machine qui sert a un guichetier a te vendre ton billet). Modifier le logiciel qui tourne sur l'ensemble d'un tel réseau, c'est une opération couteuse, que la boite va faire hyper rarement (très probablement pas plus que tous les 10 ans), et qui sera LA grosse opération de l’année, ou de quelques années. Tant que ça marche, on  garde, surtout on ne touche a rien.

Pourquoi on changerait les machines, ou l'OS qui tourne dessus, si on n'a pas une bonne raison de le faire? Trop souvent, ça obligerait a faire mettre a jour le logiciel, et ca risquerait d'introduire des bugs et des problèmes de compatibilité entre machine. Et en plus, ça coute une fortune. Donc payer cher pour avoir besoin de dépenser encore du fric pour mettre a jour des logiciels et des machines qui n'en ont pas besoin, avec en plus la quasi certitude de perturber ton service, bof quoi.

La course a la version la plus récente de ceci ou cela, c'est essentiellement de la connerie, hein.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu es un monstre ! Tu assassines des gens car ils ont des opinions politiques différentes des tiennes :altreich4ever:.


Beh oui.C'est plus difficile de trouver de bonnes raisons d'assassiner des gens avec qui tu t'entends...

----------


## Papypoule fr

> Donc payer cher pour avoir besoin de dépenser encore du fric pour mettre a jour des logiciels et des machines qui n'en ont pas besoin, avec en plus la quasi certitude de perturber ton service, bof quoi.
> 
> La course a la version la plus récente de ceci ou cela, c'est essentiellement de la connerie, hein.


Encore une question de prix...question bancaire ou transport, l'argument de la sécurité me semble passer en dessus de l'excuse financière: Je parie qu'un "bug" dû à l'obsolescence logiciel sera malheureusement à l'origine de gros pépins avec des dégâts humains (transport) et/ou pécuniaires (banque). Le fait que tout ceci coute cher justifie donc de laisser des milliers de personnes dans la panade? Devons-nous accepter des prix parfois prohibitifs à la seule raison que "c'est comme ça, c'est trop cher de tout changer"? On nous colle gentiment de belles vignettes* en rapport à la pollution en nous expliquant qu'il faut changer pour des  véhicules "moins polluants"; la morale est que le consommateur doit se plier obligatoirement à de nouvelles règles, mais que les grosses entreprises en sont exemptées: Pas d'accord! Il ne s'agit pas d'une course à la dernière version, je ne demande pas de jouer à callofbatteulfield 12 sur une borne sncf ou sur le terminal de mon banquier, mais je demande qu'on vive avec notre temps...Ou laissons tourner sur amstrad la gestion des tours de contrôle^^!! Si changer perturbe les services, mais que le fonctionnement actuel est lui aussi aussi susceptible de s'enrayer, l'excuse de ne rien faire ne tient pas. A mes yeux, du moins. ::|: 
L'évolution doit suivre tout les pans de la société, peu importe le prix. ::mellow:: 

*Ma vignette est un pélican mazouté sur un fond noir d'usine fumante. ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

Ah purée y a un test de meltys quest  ::P: 
Le retour sur la version patchée est prévue pour dans un "on y joue encore"?

Sinon pour patreon y a pas que des jeux porno qui marchent, y a aussi l'excellentissime mod Complex qui marche bien, et dont les auteurs ont travaillé sur le remaster de Homeworld.

----------


## ERISS

> ce jeu dans lequel il faut être violée pour progresser.


En théorie c'est faux, ce serait même le contraire, comme le viol est une conséquence de l'échec de la progression.
Mais le jeu serait d'une difficulté pour que ce soit impossible de ne pas être salie avant de l'avoir terminé 2 fois.
Sinon j'ai rien contre ce jeu: que ce soit sur Steam ou chez DLsite normalement on passe par une page avertissant sur le fait qu'il y ait du contenu 'adulte', qui puisse choquer. S'il était vendu innocemment à la manière des jeux classiques de tueries, là ça serait abusif.
Je me mêlerai pas à une manif de 'Jeux pour tous' demandant sa mise au pilon.




> (Au final on va tous l'acheter).


J'ai été tenté par le démon Kalash  ::love::  (la Connaissance c'est le Mal), mais j'ai vaillamment résisté.  :Cigare:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> M'étonnerait que le flight control de l'ESA soit sous Windows 10...


Le système US de Coordination des défense nucléaires   utilise... des disquettes 8 pouces dans un ordinateur IBM System 1  du début des  70's. 
Commentaire de la porte-parole du Pentagone  en 2016 : 
"This system remains in use because, in short, it still works." 

Autre avantage de ces vieux systèmes : la sécurité. Pas de réseau, et à supposer que le hacker/terroriste/méchant de James Bond accède physiquement à l"ordinateur de contrôle...  se procurer une disquette 8" pour y mettre son programme est un peu plus compliqué que d'acheter une clé USB au supermarché du coin.

Un programme de modernisation a commencé en 2017 et devrait se terminer en 2020 pour remplacer ces lecteurs antiques par des moyens de stockage plus modernes.

----------


## Mastaba

En 2020 le système utilisera des disquettes 5"1/4 beaucoup plus modernes.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Encore une question de prix...question bancaire ou transport, l'argument de la sécurité me semble passer en dessus de l'excuse financière: Je parie qu'un "bug" dû à l'obsolescence logiciel sera malheureusement à l'origine de gros pépins avec des dégâts humains (transport) et/ou pécuniaires (banque).


Alors, déjà: le logiciel, ça ne s'use pas. L'obsolescence logicielle, ça n'existe pas.

Ce dont je parlais, ce n'est pas seulement des coûts financiers: changer l'ensemble de ces terminaux, ça demande énormément d'efforts d'adaptation. Il faut réécrire tous les logiciels, former de nouveau tous les utilisateurs, etc. Et ce, sans compter sur les problèmes de sécurité, qui sont dans l'autre sens par rapport à ce que tu sembles penser: changer pour une version "moderne", ça *diminue* la sécurité - les bugs qui ont été éliminés d'une version qui a 15 ans, ils ne reviennent pas, alors que quand tu mets en service une nouvelle version, tu es quasi certain d'en introduire (des logiciels certifiés, ça existe, mais c'est pas la majorité de l'espèce).




> L'évolution doit suivre tout les pans de la société, peu importe le prix.


Désolé, mais tu es victime de modernite. C'est pas parce qu'un matériel n'est pas récent (et encore moins parce que son constructeur a cru bon, depuis sa sortie, d'en proposer 10 versions plus récentes) qu'il n'est plus valide. On change quand il y a une bonne raison de changer, pas quand il existe du matos plus récent.

Perso, en ce qui concerne la version de Windows sur mon ordi personnel (je ne parle pas de boulot - je n'utiliserais pas Windows si ce n'était pour jouer) j'évite généralement de changer tant que je le peux - normalement je n'approche pas plus d'une version sur deux, voire sur trois.

----------


## Mastaba

> Perso, en ce qui concerne la version de Windows sur mon ordi personnel (je ne parle pas de boulot - je n'utiliserais pas Windows si ce n'était pour jouer) j'évite généralement de changer tant que je le peux - normalement je n'approche pas plus d'une version sur deux, voire sur trois.


Ce qui est de toute manière le bon rythme pour windows.
Enfin sauf si tu tombes sur les mauvaises versions.

----------


## Lameador

> J'ai adoré le test de Meltys quest, ca m'a fait un gros succès pour discussions entre collègues de bureau pendant la pause repas ce midi. 
> [/SIZE]


Il est soldé à -30%, et l'article a éveilllé ma curiosité

----------


## Grhyll

C'est bien joli toutes ces discussions sur les jeux de viol, mais on oublie les vraies questions : à quoi correspond l'astérisque dans "La grille de Maîtresse Cunégonde_*_ Cul" ?
Je veux dire, je comprends bien que c'est pas comme d'habitude et tout, mais j'ai pas trouvé où est-ce que ça renvoyait, et ça perso, ça me chiffonne.

----------


## Zodex

> C'est bien joli toutes ces discussions sur les jeux de viol, mais on oublie les vraies questions : à quoi correspond l'astérisque dans "La grille de Maîtresse Cunégonde_*_ Cul" ?
> Je veux dire, je comprends bien que c'est pas comme d'habitude et tout, mais j'ai pas trouvé où est-ce que ça renvoyait, et ça perso, ça me chiffonne.








 :tired:

----------


## Grhyll

Lulz soit ça a été ajouté sur la version online mais c'était absent de la version papier (que je n'ai pas sous la main suite à un déménagement), soit je suis vraiment bigleux  ::lol::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

On répondra pas parce que les canards sont tous super polis  ::siffle::

----------


## Grhyll

Je voulais en avoir le coeur net, parce que bon quitte à lire du journalisme total, autant faire des investigations totales, mais mon déménagement m'a semble-t-il privé précisément des numéros 370 et 371  ::'(:

----------


## lebaud

Pour que ça ne hante plus tes nuits...., 
mais désolé, c était bien présent (vicelardement placé, mais présent  ::happy2::  )

----------


## Grhyll

J'aurai sans doute toujours une étincelle d'espoir quelque part dans mon coeur tant que j'aurai pas retrouvé le numéro (oui, même si vous faites un scan, tout le monde sait que les canards sont adeptes de Photoshop) ! Mais merci d'avoir vérifié, j'abandonne le combat et me résigne à ma myopie  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Je l'ai retrouvé \o/



Et j'ai enfin compris pourquoi je n'avais pas trouvé ce petit textes... c'est juste à force de plier le magazine pour le lire confortablement  ::lol:: 



Ca m'émeut pas mal, je remercie toutes les bonnes âmes qui ont participé à cette quête, et ma maman et mon papa.

----------

